# 90 HP Johnson NO SPARK



## Adicted2Fishn (Oct 4, 2007)

Well, here we go. I talked about it before, but to shorten confusion, I will cut to the chase.

The motor is a 1986 Johnson 90 hp VRO. It is on a 18' McKee Craft. The other day after idling through the intercoastal in perdido, I throttled up and took off. Well, not even 5 minutes later while cruising 3/4 speed, it powered down to less that half power ON IT'S OWN... Well, it putted 10-12 mph around, and then headed back to the launch...

Now after cleaning the carbs, the lower foot oil, checking the fuel lines, and replacing the plugs.... same thing. Go home and look at the plugs, and from behind the motor, neither plug on the right side is firing. I smelled the plugs and there is fuel on them, but no spark. 

PLEASE HELP..... I AM A FISHING ADDICT AND NEED MY FISHING...LOL.. Thank you very much ,this site is awesome.


----------



## DOUBLE "D" & LV (Oct 2, 2007)

Powerpack, stator, or trigger(timer base) assm. can all cause it. Need to test the output from them all to see which one it is. Usually the powerpack goes bad. You can smack it with a screwdriver handle while the engine is running and see if the spark comes back. If it does, the powerpack is bad for sure. If not, it could still be bad, but testing will determine for sure which component.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

The shift cutout switch will cut fire on 1 side,,,, the starboard side i believe... have replace at least 10 this year...


----------



## Adicted2Fishn (Oct 4, 2007)

can you elaborate about the shift cutout switch.... it's what I heard but not sure what or where it is?


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

its a switch connected in a bracket to the shift rail, look behind the shift cable and the connection on the motor, it will be there... 2 wires, you can take it out and activate it with your thumb..


----------



## DOUBLE "D" & LV (Oct 2, 2007)

This model does not have a shift switch.


----------

